# Carbs and Cals Christmas Menu



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2012)

A handy guide to some common Christmas meals and snacks! 

http://www.carbsandcals.com/resources/carbs and cals - christmas food.pdf


----------



## Mark T (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if Dried Fruit as an alternative to Crisps & Nuts is actually sensible from a Diabetes point of view.


----------



## Vicsetter (Dec 7, 2012)

Since when has Yorkshire pudding been traditional Christmas lunch? and anyway who only has 1.5 puddings, come on.

Come to that does anyone weigh gravy?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2012)

.... and dunno bout anyone else, but have to say the viscosity of my gravy, despite making it thousands and thousands of times, varies quite a lot  from day to day!

I think weighing yer Bisto granules would be a step too far; in fact paranoia.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 7, 2012)

As a quick reference or for those who don't carb count very well it will be invaluable.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 7, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> Since when has Yorkshire pudding been traditional Christmas lunch? and anyway who only has 1.5 puddings, come on.
> 
> Come to that does anyone weigh gravy?



I don't have any as can't stand em. Same as xmas traditional dinner pass the bucket springs to mind.

Gravy is simple use oxo as will not affect blood sugars.
As a child my Mum was always warned off of giving me bisto due to the flour/carb content.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh I know it has carbs Sue under no illusions on that, and I can't bear thin gravy.  Don't like it in lumps though LOL just thick enough to stay on whatever I put it on.

Except of course Yorkshires cos gravy makes em soggy and you can do that easily enough by just opening the oven door whilst they're cooking, without besmirching their crispy, puffy, airiness with gravy !


----------



## caroleann (Dec 7, 2012)

Idont know about you but i would want a heck of a lot more sprouts then three.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 7, 2012)

caroleann said:


> Idont know about you but i would want a heck of a lot more sprouts then three.


Sprouts! Metformin!  Arrrrgggggghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Tezzz (Dec 8, 2012)

I love sprouts. Not too keen on the Metformin though. Oh well...


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 16, 2012)

Every year i just give more units  & test lots.     But weighing gravey ?      You know are not going to be active that day not unless it snows & you take the kids sledgeing


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 17, 2012)

I use carbs and cals sometimes, but I have to say some of the carb counts on this festive list look inaccurate......80g carb for 2 slices of toast!!!! the most heavy carb loaded bread I've ever seen is only about 25g per slice! definitely wrong!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 17, 2012)

Err, no pic of 2 slices of toast in my book, I've just looked.  Max for 2 slices is 48g and that's with butter and Honey !


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 17, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Err, no pic of 2 slices of toast in my book, I've just looked.  Max for 2 slices is 48g and that's with butter and Honey !



....I was referring to Northerener's link at the top of page 1, TW.....look at the toast! Unreal!


----------



## caroleann (Dec 17, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> I use carbs and cals sometimes, but I have to say some of the carb counts on this festive list look inaccurate......80g carb for 2 slices of toast!!!! the most heavy carb loaded bread I've ever seen is only about 25g per slice! definitely wrong!



The 80g is the weight of the bread carb is 38g  written at the top.


----------



## ade77 (Dec 17, 2012)

carb cal app i find very usefull wish it had a longer list


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 17, 2012)

caroleann said:


> Idont know about you but i would want a heck of a lot more sprouts then three.



I like sprouts, but my D LOVES sprouts, the most she has had is 16  at her dad's house, but I LOVE them raw, delicious


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 18, 2012)

caroleann said:


> The 80g is the weight of the bread carb is 38g  written at the top.



ooops! You are right....I missed that! ....Now, where's the toaster?


----------



## ade77 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Muller light Greek Style yoghurt*

What is peoples opinion onMuller Light fat free Greek style Yoghurt coconut and vanilla flavour, im trying to find suitable foods too eat to reduce my sugar level along with excercise are these yoghurts ok in moderation? 100g contains 9.7g carbs of which 8.9g sugars contains sweetner,bought myself a christmas present 'The Ultimte book Of Diabetic Cooking' so hopefully will get some good ideas from that.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2012)

I really like them and they are lower carb than a lot of yoghurts that can have 12-20g


----------



## ade77 (Dec 18, 2012)

They taste very nice yes


----------

